# RollOver in Image Ready / Slices



## Tabrizi (30. August 2004)

Hi Leute,
ähm ich komm einfach nicht weiter mit den Slices in Photoshop CS.

Also ich hab z.B ein Interface erstellt, die Slices festgelegt und halt deren parameter festgelegt und dann halt zu ImageReady portiert.
So nun will ich hier nen RollOverstatus einfügen.
Ich rufe dieses Menü auf zur Erstellung von Rollovern und kann auch so unterkategorien erstellen also einmal "down" und einmal "over".
Aber Ich weiß nun nicht wie ich definieren kann wie der Over und wie der Down aussehen soll.
Jemand ne Idee?a


----------



## damo (30. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tabrizi _
> *
> Jemand ne Idee? *


Ja  

Also du musst einfach den "rollover" Status anklicken und dann die Ebene bearbeiten.

Also einfach die Ebene bearbeiten während du den "rollover" Status angewählt hast...

So wie im Anhang


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. August 2004)

Wunderbar, dann kann ein Moderator ja den anderen
Thread löschen


----------



## Tabrizi (30. August 2004)

Danke.
Aber:
Also ich hab nun ein Bild erstellt, nen Text drauf geschrieben.
Das zu nem Slice gemacht.
So nun zu ImageReady portiert.
Hab dann diesen RollOver Dialog geöffnet und nunja einen over Menüpunkt erstellt in diesem Dialog.
Wenn ich nun auf diesen normalstatus klicke, mache ich das aufleuchten des Textes unsichtbar.
Bei dem Menüpunkt over, aktiviere ich dann die sichtbarkeit für das leuchten.

Aber es klappt nicht..


Hilfe...
Könntest du mir eventuell noch ein Bild vom vorherigen Arbeitsschritt zeigen?

Verzeiht mir bitte wenn es nervig wird
Aber ich versteh es einfach nicht, es klappt irgendwie nicht, ich mach irgendwo besitmmt nen total doofen Fehler!


----------



## layla (31. August 2004)

ganz einfach du machst 2 Ebenen, 1 Ebene steht Home normal 2 Ebene steht Home leuchtende Schrift.
Bei normal blendest du Ebene 2 aus bei over blendest du die Ebene 1 aus und Ebene 2 ein. Das wars.


----------



## Tabrizi (31. August 2004)

Genau so mach ich das, aber wenn ich dann auf Datei-> Vorschau in IE gehe dann ist das zwar ein Link der anklickbar ist, aber beim rollover verändert sich nichts.


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. August 2004)

Hast du evtl. den Popup Blocker vom Service Pack 2 für
Windows XP aktiviert? Dieser blockiert nämlich solche Inhalte.


----------



## Michael Och (31. August 2004)

Hi,

ansonsten hier noch eine kleine Beschreibung...















Hier noch das ganze in HTML Version

MfG, Michael

N.S.: 





> Hast du evtl. den Popup Blocker vom Service Pack 2 für



Hab' ich auch installiert, bei mir funktionierts aber einwandsfrei.


----------



## Tabrizi (2. September 2004)

@Michael:

VIELEN VIELEN DANK!
Endlich hab ich es, lol ich musste einfach zuerst den Overeffekt definieren bevor ich den normal Modus definiere, es hat nie geklappt weil ich es genau andersrum gemacht habe.
Vielen dank auch an die anderen, für die Geduld mit mir  

MfG

Saman T.


----------



## Michael Och (3. September 2004)

Dafür sind wir doch da. 

MfG Michael


----------



## FireGlow (14. November 2004)

würde das gerne auch noch rallen, aber dein link geht leider nicht und die bilder auch nicht...
ist das noch irgendwo online?
kann nämlich nix machen bis ich es endlich hinkriege diesen simplen effekt zu erreichen


----------

